# Girls Professional Baseball League Costume Help



## Erin (Oct 17, 2008)

I had the idea to be a player from the AAGPBL (All American Girls Professional Baseball League) but am unsure how to craft this. I am not a sewer (if I was, I'd be able to make this easy!) Because of this, I wondered if anyone had ideas of what to use for this costume?

If you don't know what I would be looking for, think of the movie A League of Their Own. They wore short shirt-like dresses, with belts. 


Thank you!


----------

